

Global Network Attacks Were Up Over 98% this morning - kbambz
http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html

======
just_observing
What this one-off look does not tell me - are the attacks higher on new areas
not used to attacks, or are the highlighted areas used to a significant level
of attacks and might therefore have defences?

And 98% of what?

At a glance and with no real history or numbers this would seem meaningless.

~~~
kbambz
There's a lot of chatter over on Reddit about it [0]. There was a pretty
widespread outage around 4 hours ago. Likely an accumulation of attacks in
commemoration of the anniversary of Aaron Swartz's death, as have been going
on the last few days.

[0]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1v3fb2/internets...](http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1v3fb2/internets_going_down_abandon_ship/)

------
callum85
Is this a rare occurrence? 198% of "very little" is still very little.

I would've thought the figure often fluctuates by much more than this.

------
daphneokeefe
Oops, all I get at that site on my iPad is a message ordering me to install
Flash. Hello, Akmai? Anyone noticed the declining support for that old
technology ?

~~~
zurn
Flash may be declining, but it's still one of the best remote administration
technologies available.

------
cloudflare
The chaps that keep the CloudFlare global network running do seem a bit busy
than usual today. I asked if there were "more attacks than usual" and they
replied "Yes" and rushed off to do something.

------
valarauca1
Very low amount of news in this article, doesn't mention the attack being
used. I feel I needed to assume its a DDoS. But then several types of DDoS
don't require large amounts of network traffic (and traffic volumes would be
the easiest way to see DDoS from the outside looking in) some DDoS's can keep
a server down with 10-100 packets per second.

Basically I learned nothing, and I want this article to have a "Want to know
more?" button.

------
gesman
Software on my deciated server already blocked attacks from IP's belonging to:

\- China

\- Mongolia

\- Netherlands

\- Turkey

\- Iran

\- Moldova

\- Romania

\- Kazakhstan

\- France

\- Taiwan

\- UK

Pretty diversified attack in progress.

~~~
chewxy
Are you using something like fail2ban? I'm seeing slightly higher activities
on all my servers, but I doubt it's actually statistically significant (i.e.
not different from random)

~~~
macNchz
A glance at the logs and it looks like our dedicated servers are fail2banning
IPs at pretty much the normal background level—i.e. a fairly steady stream of
mostly Chinese addresses all day long.

~~~
kbar13
I would like to take this opportunity to air my grievances regarding fail2ban.

I'm not a security researcher, but fail2ban appears to be a log prettifier
instead of an actual security apparatus, as it doesn't actually prevent anyone
from logging into your box. Unless you've configured fail2ban to ban IPs after
1 failed attempt, if you don't have a secure password or any other such basic
security measures, you are still at risk of getting pwned.

Instead of taking the time with fail2ban, I personally just make sure everyone
uses passphrased ssh keys, or use a strong password in conjunction with a
yubikey or 2 factor authentication and call it a day.

------
fsiefken
Lately i noticed a number of cloudfare outages in popular websites, does this
relate or is it just because the cloudfare network had some technical
glitches?

~~~
cloudflare
Which sites?

~~~
dijit
what.cd was one I noticed this morning.

~~~
pushrax
what.cd doesn't use CloudFlare, but yeah they've been under attack

~~~
lae
what.cd started using CloudFlare for the site, as was stated in the blog post
regarding the DDoS attacks.

[liliff@ichigo ~]$ dig ns what.cd +short

walt.ns.cloudflare.com.

leah.ns.cloudflare.com.

------
evacuationdrill
Is it typical that Texas would be such a large percentage of global attacks?
It's at 24.83% at the moment.

~~~
SimHacker
Maybe the War On Christmas, Religious Bigotry, Racism, Homophobia and
Misogyny, Gun Fanatics, Big Oil Companies, Global Warming Denial and
Government Deregulation got started a little late.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Texas isn't even that bad. Of course the redneck mentality thrives in rural
areas, but the metropolises are fairly progressive.

That said, they do hold disturbing power over certain things, such as
education.

But still not as bad as Mississippi. Now that is a truly awful state. The
absolute worst in nearly all demographics besides violent crime (where it is
second, likely due to having the highest incarceration rate). Also the most
religious.

~~~
SimHacker
As long as Texas has a troglodyte in the governors mansion, it deserves the
terrible reputation it has earned for itself.

